# Hello



## Justyna.D (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi everyone. My name is Justyna and I just started my journey with breeding British Shorthair cats. My beautiful Queen is Fiorella from polish cattery EstiBri*PL. She is 8 months now and she is my baby  Fiorella is black golden shaded and this is a colour which I wish to focus on in my breeding program. As that is my first ever active cat any advice are more them welcome


----------



## sophiacole553 (Jul 26, 2016)

welcome Fiorella


----------



## ArmyMan (Sep 1, 2016)

hello
she is sweet, she reminds me of a sand cat


----------



## Justyna.D (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you. I hope I can show her soon, possibly on 12th Nov in Doncaster


----------



## Justyna.D (Jul 24, 2016)

Fiorella is a mum!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations - sweet babies :Cat


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww bless her she is beautiful, but she looks so small, still a kitten herself.


----------



## Justyna.D (Jul 24, 2016)

chillminx said:


> Aww bless her she is beautiful, but she looks so small, still a kitten herself.


This first pictures are old  now she is 15 months now


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww, even more beautiful.  . 

Sorry I misunderstood, I thought the first photo was the size she was when she had the kittens!!


----------



## Justyna.D (Jul 24, 2016)

She is just 8 months there, she was a baby. Kittens been born 19th of April


----------



## Justyna.D (Jul 24, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Congratulations - sweet babies :Cat


Thank you. I love them all


----------

